# Handheld Fog Guns



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with those handheld guns that shoot fog rings? I have some ideas that require a portable fog generator and I wonder if one of these plastic pistols is worth bothering with.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It would depend on how you want to use it. I have a couple of these:










I got them about 4 years ago and used them at Spook Walk. They have sound and light which if I remember correctly can be on or off. The kids loved them and kept saying shoot me, shoot me. I had forgotten all about them, I think I will dig them out.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's cool. I like the vortex gun that Niblique71 made. It works awesome and has good distance! But, it's not hand held.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I was thinking something like that would be great in a steampunk costume, for occasional leakage of smoke or steam from cranky machinery. But I don't know if the fog those gun generate would be suitable.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

hmmm, we have a couple. Pretty light ring, and best indoors, and the gun is pretty junky. On again, off again.

I would just do a really small fog machine... 

I could build one with parts I have now, in a 2" by 6" (ish) pipe, with 400 watts, IIRC.

The pipe would get hot, though... And I haven't hooked up a 400 watt heater to a battery yet, it might boil the battery if there is not enough resistance...

Want me to mock one up? See what happens? I ain't a bit scared to pop a battery, I have guards for that.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Sure, I'd love to find out what happens. I'm concerned about heat and weight but I have no experience with actually building fog machines. If a handheld could be hacked to fit the bill, it seems like that'd be easiest. But if something much better isn't hard to pull off, obviously that's worth looking into.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Alright, I will see what I can do. It won't be today, I have a lot of orders to fill. This weekend maybe.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I know these are pricey, but something like this may be worth checking out:






http://www.ellusionist.com/pure-smoke.html


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

interesting. I got 50 bucks says I can do that effect with an e-cigarette, a turkey squirter, 4 feet of 1/4 tubing, and a check valve.

Any takers?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hippofeet, that's a sucker's bet. That's sorta how it works except its entirely electronic - armpit switch.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmph. Where am I going to get an inline fan that small? 

Honestly, I like that idea better than mine, no issues with a tank for glycerin.

I want to make that, and if Austinandrews likes it, I will find a small fan. Then I can price it all and send the plans. It looks easier than the fog machine (I have a tiny heater, and pump) and a lot less hassle. Just hook up the e-cig, and go! Plus, you could run little tubes all over the costume, and have steam leaks from multiple joints. 

It has to cost less 140 to make yourself.

I will get the e-cig tonight, and look for a fan. Everything else I got. Maybe just use a 12VDC relay timer to run the fan, so no need for a switch. 

Hmmm.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Guess what,
I visited my nephew the other day and he has one of those fog guns that shoots rings. It's a cute toy but kind of lame in performance. Sorry to say... but I wouldn't waste my money. We produced little smoke rings inside the house but any slight wind outside and the effect is eliminated. Even if there was no wind it would be hard to see the smoke ring from any distance.


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Im interested to see how your gadget turns out Hippofeet


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hippofeet I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## BobbyA (Mar 12, 2011)

Hippofeet said:


> hmmm, we have a couple. Pretty light ring, and best indoors, and the gun is pretty junky. On again, off again.
> 
> I would just do a really small fog machine...
> 
> ...


I can save you some effort. It won't work as you describe unless you plan to pull a wagon of batteries, or a small generator with you. To get just 360 Watts from a 12V battery (assuming you have 12V heaters, otherwise add more Watts for converting 12V to 120V) you will need a big enough battery let you draw 30A (while the heater is on), without letting the voltage fall much below 12V. I would guess you are talking a 400Ah or car battery just to get going. Sorry.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Do the new nicotine vaporizers give off a visible vapor? maybe you could hack one of those.


----------

